
Show HN: How to steal SSH Key Passphrases - patricki
https://insinger.me/posts/2019/06/susssh-passphrase-phishing-via-the-ssh-prompt/
======
jeremija
I've always wondered about this, but never had the time to actually
investigate if this is possible. What's the best way to protect oneself
against this sort of "attack"?

